# What Side x Side UTV do you have...likes/dislikes?



## TimR (Oct 21, 2016)

So, Jonathan (@JR Custom Calls ) posted a thread about his mod for windshield and such for his Ranger.
I'll eventually be in market for one, and I figure a lot of WB'ers have one or had one. So many choices with so many upgrades in all mfr lines. I've liked the look of the Can-Am Defender line...but the dealer is about 100 miles from me...not a deal breaker, but a consideration. I have a John Deere and Kubota dealer just a couple miles away, and there are some fine UTVs in their lineup.

So, do you have a S x S UTV, if so, what make/model...what do you like/dislike, and if you bought one again, what would it be and why? Maintenance issues?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 21, 2016)

So, I had my heart set on a Can Am Commander. That's what I wanted, as I'd heard a few things negative about the rangers. But... with 3 kids, I needed at least 5 seats and a bed to haul hunting stuff in. The Commander only has 4 seats (in the max configuration), so that was a no go for me. The rzr's just weren't made for big guys like me, and they only have a max of 4 seats as well. The ranger has a 2, 3, 5, and 6 seat configuration. I had no intentions of buying one, but because the 17 MY was coming out, there were some real good rebates on the 16's. So, we ended up getting a 16 ranger crew 900 xp EPS for about $5k off MSRP

From what I've found, the ranger is a solid machine. If you maintain it correctly, there's not a lot that goes wrong. Most issues happen from lifted suspension and riding them in places you really shouldn't. 

The Honda pioneer was one we looked at. The big thing for me was the loss of bed space when in the 5 seat configuration, and the lack of leg room in the back. In the ranger, I can sit in the back seat (though I don't... ever) and have plenty of room, and I'm 6'4".


Two things about my rig that I am not real happy with, but knew to expect, are the turning radius and bottoming out. Mine is about 3-4 feet longer than a 3 seater, but same height and steering. So, it takes me a little while longer to turn in tight spaces, and I bottom out a lot easier going over obstacles. But, it's got good skid plates underneath, which I use quite often.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 21, 2016)

'99 Suzuki Carry -

Fuel Injected 3 cylinder - 660 CC Suzuki
5 Speed Transmission
4x4


Was a project vehicle, picked it up cheap at auction, and rebuilt/repaired all of it's little issues. Added a new AM/FM/CD player, accessory fuse panel, light bar, 2 inch lift, ATV rims and 25" inch tires.

Pros:

-- Most come factory equipped with AM/FM radio, heat, air, windshield wipers, fold down bed sides.
-- Fully customizable, available options include electric over hydraulic dump bed, and electric over hydraulic scissor lift bed/hunting blind.
-- Fuel injected models, (_'97 and up as best I recall_), are capable of speeds up to 65- 70 mph on the road, with Factory tires and rims. Taller ATV tires slowed my top end a little.
-- Get about 50 mpg.
-- Rated for 1,000 lb. payload.

Cons:

-- Parts are invariably, difficult to come by. (_Better find a parts man that loves you if you walk into the local parts store!! Some parts on these can be found on metros. Geos, late model Chevy Novas I believe it was, and a few other SMALL Japanese models use the same engine. Otherwise, it's all on line!_)
-- Should be ODBII Compliant, has ODBII Scan Tool plug; doesn't speak ODBII Engrish! (_Don't know what it's speaking, but no one over here has found a scan tool that works on the damn things. It will feed certain strings of information back to a scan tool, in graph mode, but none of it is anywhere near where it should be for read out. NO trouble code read._)
-- Doesn't weigh enough to flex frame or rear suspension to maintain decent rear traction, easy to high center them. (_They aren't great in this respect to begin with and I added a leaf in the rear to afford a little more payload for use around the farm._)
-- No titles, bill of sale only, may or may not be able to license them for highway use. Law varies from state to state, here in Florida they're not legal on any road with speed limit exceeding 35 mph. In several states they're legal on the Interstate.


Best option for parts - http://www.grimports.com/
State Laws - http://www.iihs.org/iihs/topics/laws/minitrucks
Mini Truck Forum - https://minitrucktalk.com/forums/parts-sales.13/


Everybody loves them, wife and mother-in-law claimed it before I got it unloaded. They're a blast to drive, pretty snappy for a side by side. Down here in our Florida Sand it'll spin the wheels in all 5 gears on the dirt roads.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Brink (Oct 21, 2016)

The Kubota RTV series is, IMO, the most rugged UTV made. Think of a compact diesel tractor with hydrostatic drive inside a small truck frame.
That being said, they're not fast, and suspension is less than supple.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 21, 2016)

@rocky1 I love that little Suzuki. There were similar style trucks all over Japan in the late 60s (of all sizes) especially the miniature truck when I was there - I presume there still is. Here's a 1965 Suzuki . . . 


 

A newer one . . . 



 


And of course the trike trucks were ubiquitous there . . . 



 



 

Pardon the interruption just waxing nostalgic...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 21, 2016)

Brink said:


> The Kubota RTV series is, IMO, the most rugged UTV made. Think of a compact diesel tractor with hydrostatic drive inside a small truck frame.
> That being said, they're not fast, and suspension is less than supple.


They're definitely a workhorse. I'm a big Kubota fan. But, like you said, they are SLOW and not really designed for trail riding and such. Great for farmers, landscaping business, things like that. They're also quite a bit more expensive than the Rangers and such. Polaris does have a diesel Ranger, and their Brutus series is set up with hydro's so you can do all kinds of awesome stuff with them.


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 21, 2016)

Love the trike trucks Kevin, those are cool!! I guess mini-trucks are still the rage in Japan. They typically make it over here with fairly low mileage; want to say mine only has about 30,000 miles on it. Was reading up on them, and the cause for that is, they're all out there on an island in the ocean, there just isn't very far you can go with them. Most are used for short trips delivering goods.

The Japanese have an incentive program designed into law to sell new trucks as well. As the truck ages, the emissions standards get tougher and tougher on it, the cost of the license increases as well; it eventually, in relatively short time, becomes cost prohibitive to own an older truck. They sell really cheap over there, dependent upon what they are, but then you've got shipping to get it over here. The guys that are buying and selling these things have figured out how to stack them 6 in a 40 ft. shipping container, and it costs them about $10,000 to get the container over here.

If you go to the G&R Imports link up there in my post, they usually have 50 or more listed for sale on the website. Have 3 rather large pole barns on the lot in Jackson, MO, couple of them full of parts, half of one is office space, half of one is shop. Good guys to deal with!! They KNOW mini-trucks, you call them with a question, they'll have an answer for you without fail. Seems they always have the parts I need too. 

Prior to fuel injection, you can anticipate about 35 - 40 top end on them, but they got pretty peppy with fuel injection. Don't have any torque, but you get them out on a flat stretch of road, with not much wind an you can tool along 60 mph pretty easy.


----------



## SENC (Oct 21, 2016)

I have had my Ranger since, I think, 09, and been very happy with it. in fact, now that we've put our Whiteville house on the market I plan to sell it in the next few months, if you want to consider used. <180 hours and <600 miles. Hasn't been babied, but hasn't been run ragged, either. I need to get it serviced before I put it on the market - think my fuel pump has an issue. Might be attractive if you want something for food plots - I have a Kolpin Dirtworks electronic 3pt hitchmount with a number of attachments. Not for huge plots, but great for smaller plots and roadside plots.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 21, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Love the trike trucks Kevin, those are cool!! I guess mini-trucks are still the rage in Japan.


Whoa


----------



## deltatango (Oct 22, 2016)

Rocky-Man that Suzuki is cool! Kevin- the trike trucks are crazy neat.

I'm likin' the Suzuki a lot. With a bunch of concrete blocks in the back, I imagine it would go anywhere around here. Seems like a comfortable way to get around for a work truck.

Very nice,


----------



## Kevin (Oct 22, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Whoa



@rocky1 not sure wth happened there. My comment was going to be that mini trucks could probably be a hit here as well but we 'Mercans like our big trucks and SUV's out on the highway. I would love to have one though - I'm going to look into it.


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 22, 2016)

Craigslist search of 'mini-truck' usually returns a few results Kevin. You might find a deal there.

http://www.northtexasminitrucks.com/accessories.htm - This outfit handles a few accessories and sells some modified trucks, out there in Texas, they may have a line on a few as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Oct 22, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Craigslist search of 'mini-truck' usually returns a few results Kevin. You might find a deal there.
> 
> http://www.northtexasminitrucks.com/accessories.htm - This outfit handles a few accessories and sells some modified trucks, out there in Texas, they may have a line on a few as well.


Are they fireproof?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Oct 22, 2016)

SENC said:


> Are they fireproof?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 22, 2016)

SENC said:


> Are they fireproof?



I'm shocked you didn't ask if they come with kevlar knee protectors.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 22, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I'm shocked you didn't ask if they come with kevlar knee protectors.



And pedal extensions

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 22, 2016)

Pedal extensions probably wouldn't be necessary... They're designed for little short Japanese fellers!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 22, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Pedal extensions probably wouldn't be necessary... They're designed for little short Japanese fellers!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 22, 2016)

Brink said:


> And pedal extensions


He can add riser blocks to the pedals. Or, his shoes....


----------



## Brink (Oct 22, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> He can add riser blocks to the pedals. Or, his shoes....



Check out his sexy new logging boots.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Oct 22, 2016)

Most excellent that we can turn a UTV thread into a haze Kevin thread. Well done Team WoodBarter!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 22, 2016)

My job here is complete....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 23, 2016)




----------

